# مشاريع تخرج اكاديمية طيبة



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

المشروع عبارة عن فكرة مستقبلية لقرية ذكية فى سنة 2100


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع اسماء وهو الاول على الدفعة تقدير امتياز*

utopia city


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع رامز امتياز*

رامز محمد صلاح


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع خالد عربى حسنى امتياز*

مدينة الارادة والتحدى


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

*ده مشروعى تقدير جيد جدا*

مدينة الطاقة الكونية


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع احمد سليمان جيد جدا*

احمد سليمان


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع محمد نبيل امين مدينة العلوم التفاعلية*

تقدير جيد جدا


----------



## احمد العيسوى (18 أغسطس 2006)

جميلة قوى المشارع دى


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 أغسطس 2006)

*مشروع مفتاح جيد جدا*

محمد مفتاح


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 أغسطس 2006)

مبادره جميله منك ياكريم بجد فكرة عرض المشاريع جميله جدا نشكرك عليها وممكن نعمل نقد لكل مشروع في وقت تحدده علشان المشاركه تكون اكثر ايجابيه 
عموما بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسه_مصريه (19 أغسطس 2006)

سلام عليكم 
مرسيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المشاريع الروعه 
بس سؤال مشاريع تبع د/ عمرو الجوهري ولا د/ احمد صدقي
ومبروك على التخرج وعقبلنااااااااا


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (20 أغسطس 2006)

انتى ايه اللى عرفك بالجوهرى وصدقى واضح ان ليكى علاقى بطيبة ( افصحى )


----------



## aladdin khalil (21 أغسطس 2006)

تقدم جيد لطلبة طيبة مع تمنياتنا بالتقدم دائماً لزملاء المستقبل القريب ونرجو لهم أن يتفوقوا علينا ,ومن الملاحظ أن الأكاديميات الأن يزداد مستوى طلبتها حتى يزيد أحيانا عن خريجي جامعاتنا العريقة كالقاهرة
وعين شمس التي للأسف يضمحل مستوى خريجيها عاما بعد عام ونتمنى أن يعافي الله سبحانه جامعاتنا الحبيبة التي تخرجنا منها وكنا نفتخر بذلك ونتمنى أن تتقدمهي و الأكاديميات للأمام دائماً.


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (21 أغسطس 2006)

تظل عين شمس هى الرائدة


----------



## عبير حسن (21 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى بدء المناقشة فى المشاريع حتى تتم الاستفادة


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (22 أغسطس 2006)

عموما نبدا الكلام عن المشروع الاول وهو مشروع اسماء utopia city
وهو تطبيق لاتجاه التفككيه فى انتظار الاراء


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (22 أغسطس 2006)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع ومشاريع اكثر من رائعة بجد مبروك الف مبروك على التخرج المشرف ده وربنا يوفقكوا كلكوا واحنا كمان فى الحياة العملية


----------



## moha_arc (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nabil amen (23 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله ايه المشاريع الحلوة ديه بارك الله فيك يا كريم :14:


----------



## مهندسه_مصريه (23 أغسطس 2006)

ده مصادر خاصة يا بشمهندس....................... انا من طيبة 
كمل ياريت مناقشة المشاريع 
مشاريع د/ عمرو ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا مهندسة مى محمود وربنا يوفقنا فعلا فى الحياة العملية و moha_arc


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (24 أغسطس 2006)

بانسبة ل nabil amen فياريت اعرف رأيك فى مدينة العلوم التفاعلية بجد وبدون نفاق وعاوز اعرف المعدل التراكمى للمدينة اكتر من 2.07 ولا ايه


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (24 أغسطس 2006)

اما مهندسة مصرية فأعتقد انها من دفعتى لان ما فيش حد يعرف الدكتور احمد صدقى الا دفعتى وياريت ما تنسيش الدكتور ايمن عبد العظيم هو كمان له نصيب من المشاريع ده


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (24 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت اللى عنده تعليق على اى مشروع يقوله قبل ما أبدأ فى وضع باقى المشاريع


----------



## nabil amen (24 أغسطس 2006)

بص يا بشمهندس كريم سيب الناس هى الى تحكم وتقول ردها فى الاول بعد كده انا هقولك راى بالنسبة للمشروع اوك يا سيدى ................ اما بالنسبة للمعدل مش عارف لسه بس المفروض اكون اكثر من 2.07 ............... ولا انت ايه رايك مش مفروض بردو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:15: :15:


----------



## nabil amen (24 أغسطس 2006)

وعلى فكرة صحيح المهندسة مصرية مش من دفعتنا ديه طلعا سنه تانية


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 أغسطس 2006)

المفروض ان المعدل يكون امتر من 2.07 ليه هو انته قريب صديق عفيفى ولا ايه


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع جديد الطالب طارق يحيى*

تقدير جيد جدا مدينة الانتى فيرس 

من احسن المشاريع اللى عجبت اللجنة وما حدش يستغرب


----------



## kawas (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شي حلو كتير ولكن لا اتمنى ان تصل العمارة الى هذا المستوى من العشوائية والغوغائية 
والله يمد بعمر الجميع حتى نشوف عمارة احسن عام 2100


----------



## محموديوسف (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا أقصد أبداً أن أكون محبط ولكن .... الحمد لله أنه لم يأتي عام 2100 بعد ... يجب هنا بعد أن رأيت تلك المشاريع الخاصة بالتخرج وهي مشروعات جيدة مبذول فيها الكتير من الجهد .. ولكن.. من قال أن مع تطور التكنولوجيا وظهور العديد من التقنيات والمواد المستحدثة سيكون هذا هو شكل المباني .... لقرية ذكية ... أعتقد أن هذا الاتجاه الذي تم إدراج الطلبة فيه من خلال توجيهات الاساتذة أو حتى من خلال أفلام الخيال العلمي قد أبعدهم بشكل ليس بقليل عن التفهم للوضع في تلك الاونة ...سواء للظروف البيئية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية والجغرافية أيضاً ...لا أفهم التوجه العام نحو الnon-construction .... وليس ال de-construction فالاتجاه الاول هو ما يقوم به الطلبة والمهندسين للأسف إلا القليل بدعوى أنها فكرة أعنصرت خلاصة العقل حتى تفتق عنها هذا التصميم ... وأنا أرى وهذا رأي الشخصي ... كلما زادت البساطة ..زاد التميز ... و كلما كان المشروع أكثر تلبية لإحتياجات الناس ... كلما نجح في تحقيق الغرض منه ... نحن معماريون ولسنا نحاتيين فقط ... بل أن الاحساس المرهف الذي يتميز به أي معماري سواء طالب أو مهندس يجعل بداخله مشارع الفن جميعها والتي تخرج في شكل كتل يتوفر فيها التشكيل والانطباعية سواء الذهنية أو البصرية وأيضاً الوظيفة .. وليس التشكيل ثم رص العناصر بداخله وهنا نرجع إلى السؤال الذي طالما كان يسئله من قبلنا الكثير وحتى الان ... هل من أجل التشكيل نهمل الوظيفة ... أم أن التشكيل هو في حد ذاته وظيفة ، الغرض منها ترك أنطباع جميل أو غريب عند المتلقي لذلك المبنى . آسف على الإطالة ولكن الحديث ذو شجون.
وأتمنى التوفيق لكل المعماريين 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 سبتمبر 2006)

كلام المهندس محمود يحمل دعوة لمناقشة موضوع هام وهو قناعة البعض باتجاهات معمارية معينة قد تتعارض مع الوظيفة الاساسية للعمارة كونها نحقق وتلبي الاحتياجات الوظيفية والانسانية(معنوية ونفسية) للانسان.......واعتقد انها فرصة لكي يدلي كل الاخوة اعضاء الملتقي بارائهم وافكارهم في هذا الصدد


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ردا على الاخ محمود 
يجب ان لا ينسى ان المشروع فكرة مستقبلية مثل افكار مجموعة الميجا استركشر والارش لاب فهذه الافكار عندما تتحول الى مشاريع للتنفيذ يمكن ان تنجح او لا مثل افكار الميجا استركشر والارش لاب التى لم تتحقق اى منها حتى الان وهى ايضا مجموعة افكار لمدينة مستقبلية ظهرت خلال الستينات وعموما فمشاريع التخرج هذه كلا منها يحمل فى فلسفته حلا لمشكلة قد تحدث فى المستقبل والموضوع بشكل عام جديد ويتيح مراحل عديدة لابداع وهذه هى سياسة الدكتور عمرو الجوهرى .


----------



## جرافيك (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مبروك على التخرج واقبالنا مبذول فيهم مجهود كبير اوى وواضح كده
لكن بصراحه متعبين للعين والاعصاب


----------



## محموديوسف (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو توضيح بعض المشاكل الجديدة التي قد تحدث في المستقبل .... بالطبع غير الزيادة السكانية ... التي نحن بالفعل نحلها بطريقة خطأ.


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (17 سبتمبر 2006)

المشاكل المستقبلية مثل انفجار الشمس ومحاولة ايجاد لمدينة لا تحتاج لشمس طبيعية وايضا مشكلة الطاقة وكيفية الاستفادة من الطاقة الكونية الهائلة التى لا يتم الاستفادة منها حتى الان وايضا مشكلة ثقب الاوذون ومشاكل عديدة لكنى لست ملم بكل المشاريع


----------



## elfannan (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ايه يا بشمهندسين
انا حاسس ان المنتدى معظمه من طيبه 
وعلى فكرة انا في تانيه عمارة وعارف د\ احمد صدقي لانه كان بيدرس لنا تاريخ عمارة 
وعلى فكرة اعتقد انه احن من د\ عمرو الجوهري بالنسبة للتقديرات


----------



## المشتولى (31 أغسطس 2008)

سلام عليكم 
مرسيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على المشاريع الروعه 
بس سؤال مشاريع تبع د/ عمرو الجوهري ولا د/ احمد صدقي
ومبروك على التخرج وعقبلنااااااااا


المشاريع دى تحت رعاية الكتور/ عمرو الجوهرى
انا طالب من اكاديمية طيبة وبطلب برنامج الاتوكاد و3d max


----------



## nazmy6 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشاريع جميلة جدا


----------



## المهندسة مي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشاريع جميييلة .. 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المشروع الحلو


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووووووور جزيلاااااااااا
المشاريع حلووووووووة
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## archdima (6 سبتمبر 2008)

I feel that these projects are pecies of disney land, it's far away from being architecture.... i couldn't see any rational project, or even a functionally working project... All the projects focus on 3d graphics more than architecture.. i wish i could see a clear and readable plan, a mature section or even elevation..... keep things go in a simple way.... those projects are all groups of unjustified complexity.... this is not ARCHITECTURE
for talking about the architecture of future... every one here should make sure that architecture will never reach these non-architectural images... and you'll see....


----------



## itch_ibraheam (18 فبراير 2009)

حلوة بس خلى بالك ان المشارييييييييع كلها شبة بعض بالضبط
الابراج فى النص قريبيين من بعض فى الشكل
وباقى المشروع فى حالة هروب من الابراج


----------



## msksax (19 فبراير 2009)

*الموقع الرسمي لطلاب اكاديمية طيبة*

المنتدي الرسمي لطلاب اكاديمية طيبة هتلاقي فية اكبر عدد من مشروعات التخرج والسنوات الاخري

www.newvisionarch.net


----------



## رقم صفر (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا عزيزي كريم واشكرك على ترتيب المشاريع بهذه الطريقة والتفصيل وننتظر منك المزيد عزيزي


----------



## abudreen (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على بذل هذا المجهود


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا أخي كريم 

فعلا مشاريع ميه ميه 

بوركتم شباب


----------



## empier1987 (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمني التوفيق


----------



## msksax (11 أبريل 2009)

*يا هلا*

الموقع الرسمي لقسم الهندسة المعمارية اكديمية طيبة
www.newvisionarch.net
هتلاقو فية كل المشروعات التخرج من 2005 حتي 2008


----------



## zakou1 (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووور على هذه المشاركة


----------



## ميرا مودى (26 يناير 2010)

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hermione (27 يناير 2010)

greaaaaaaaaat work


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع ومشاريع جميلة تستحق عليها الثناء


----------



## سـعـود (28 يناير 2010)

جميله جدا وتحتاج الى مناقشه

علميـه ودراسه تشكيليه


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (29 يناير 2010)

والله مشاريع حلوة ورائعة 
أتمنى المزيد اخي الكريم


----------

